# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  ΠΑΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΠ'ΤΟ 2004..

## mariamar

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Η ιστορία μου είναι πολύ απλή: εδώ και περίπου 9 χρόνια (από τα 16 μου, πλησιάζω τα 25 τώρα) η ζωή μου, η διάθεσή μου, όλο μου το είναι εξαρτάται από το τί θα φάω. Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν σε ένα γυναικείο περιοδικό που αγόρασα στην εφηβεία είχε ένα διαιτιτικό πλάνο "για να δείχνω σέξι στο μαγιώ μου". Η συνέχεια γνωστή σε όλες τις ανορεχτικές κοπελες: καθόλου αγόρι, σκαμπανεβάσματα διάθεσεις, χαμένες περίοδοι, ατονία, κατάθλιψη, βαρεμάρα, προσήλωση σε συγκεκριμένες τροφές (σταφίδες, πρασινο τσαι, καρπουζι, kiwi, πεπονι, διαιτητικα corn flakes, τσιχλες με το κιλό, λεμόνια, καφεδες), απαγορευση δια ροπαλου "επικινδυνων-παχυντικων " τροφων, υπερ-εντατικη γυμναστική και ΠΑΡΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ! όλα αυτά, αν ένα έτος. Τετοια συμπτωματα μου εμφανίζονται ανα 2 καλοκαιρια συνηθως. Κοιταω τις κοπελες στον δρομο και σκεφτομαι να κρυφτω σε καμια γωνια γιατι τα μπουτια μου ειναι χοντρα... Είμαι 1.76 και το φυσικό μου βαρος όταν δεν εχω αυτον τον ψυχαναγκασμο πανω μου ειναι 59-60 κιλα.. Φετος το καλοκαιρι ξαναπεσα στα ιδια, αλλα ο κωδωνας του κινδυνου ήταν διαφορετικος απο αλλες φορες: α) επαθα επιληπτικη κριση και β) τον Iουλιο, μετα απο εξαντλητικη διαιτα με φρουτα και ενα γιαουρτι 0% το πρωι, μου επεσαν παρα πολλά μαλλια... απο τοτε με ζωνουν τα φιδια.. οι γονεις μου απο τα τελη Σεπτεμβριου ψυλλιαστικαν οτι κατι δεν παει καλά αλλά εγώ κατόρθωνα να ψιλοκρυβομαι και να μην τρωω ουσιαστικα τιποτα περα απο κατι φρουτα. Δεν αντεχω αλλο να λεω ψεμματα, σιχαινομαι που μου εχουν πεσει τα μαλλακια μου και πρεπει να ακολουθω αγωγες με λοσιόν κλπ ενω ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα, όλοι (ακομα και ξενος κόσμος) μου λενε πως μοιαζω με κλαράκι, εγώ κρύβομαι κάτω απο φαρδια μπουφαν και εξακολουθω να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου... Δεν καταλαβαίνω, απασχολουμαι καπου αυτη την στιγμη, ειχα πολλες διακρισεις ως φοιτητρια, αλλα αυτην την αρρωστημενη σκεψη δεν μπορω να την κοντρολάρω... Ποτε δεν ημουν και ποτε δεν με έχουν πει χοντρη, οι γονεις μου με υπεραγαπουν (ειμαι και μοναχοπαιδι),.... Σας παρακαλω, μια συμβουλη, καποιος, όλη μου η υπαρξη τους τελευταιους 5 μηνες ειδικα ειναι ενα ψεμα! Ντρέπομαι... (ΣΗΜ: επιληπτικες κρισεις, μη παθολογικες εχω απο ενα καλοκαιρι εξαντλητικης διαιτας με πρασινο τσαι και ακολουθω μια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη...)

----------


## Eli_ed

mariamar καλημέρα :)
δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα ανορεξίας ποτέ, ανήκω από την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος αυτή της ακατάσχετης υπερφαγίας χωρίς ευτυχώς του εμετούς. Τώρα έχω ένα χρόνο που το παλεύω και έχω περιορίσει πολύ τα υπερφαγικά και είμαι σε μία ισορροπημένη διατροφή υπό την παρακολούθηση διατροφολόγου που εξειδικεύεται σε άτομα με δαιτροφικές διαταραχές. Μου έχουν μείνει βέβαια πολλά κιλά στην πλάτη μετά από χρόνια που δεν μπορούσα να αντιμετωπίσω σωστά το πρόβλημά μου αλλά τώρα και αυτό το παλεύω πιο ισορροπημένα και με περισσότερη ψυχραιμία. Έχω κάνει και εγώ κατά καιρούς εξαντλητικές δίαιτες φτάνοντας ακόμη και στα 65 κιλά. Βέβαια για τα καταφέρω έτρωγα και εγώ μόνο φρούτα και γιαούρτια και τίποτα άλλο αλλά μετά τα υπερφαγικά γυρνούσαν με αγριότερες διαθέσεις :mad:

Θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα της ανορεξίας είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό και κυρίως επικίνδυνο για την υγεία σου ακόμη και για την ίδια σου τη ζωή. Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που έχεις δύο γονείς να σε υπεραγαπάνε και θα μπορέσουν, αν τους το επιτρέψεις, να σε βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ. Από τι καταλαβαίνω μένεις μαζί τους και αν όντως ισχύει αυτό, αν και σε αυτή τη φάση σε καταπιέζει είμαι σίγουρη γιατί πρέπει να τους κρύβεσαι, είναι μεγάλο ατού για να μπορέσεις να ξεπεράσεις την ανορεξία σου. 

Η ανορεξία δεν είσαι εσύ, είναι η φωνή μέσα στο κεφάλι σου που σου λέει να μην φας και την θρέφεις και την ενισχύεις όσο δεν τρως.

Εκτός από τα εμφανή συμπτώματα που είναι η απώλεια μαλλιών και οι επιλλειπτικές κρίσεις υπάρχουν και άλλες επιπτώσεις που δεν τις νιώθεις. Όπως η μείωση της μυικής σου και οστικής σου μάζας. Τα κόκκαλα σου αδυνατίζουν το ίδιο και ο εγκέφαλος σου και γι'αυτό και δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς καθαρά. Δεν σου λέω να αρχίσεις να τρως κάτι γιατί ξέρω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή σου φαντάζει απλά αδύνατον και αν το κάνεις το πιθανότερο είναι να πας να κάνεις εμετό οπότε ακόμη χειρότερα. 
Αυτό που σου ζητάω και θέλω να το σκεφτείς πολύ σοβαρά είναι να ζητήσεις βοήθεια. Αν δεν μπορείς να ζητήσεις η ίδια γιατί και αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο, ζήτα από τους γονείς σου. Προσπάθησε να το μοιραστείς μαζί τους. Είναι δύσκολο το ξέρω αλλά η πάλη με την ανορεξία αν δεν έχεις συμμάχους στο πλάι σου θα καταλήξει σε χαμένη μάχη. 
Ζήτησε βοήθεια από διατροφολόγο και ψυχολόγο που εξειδικεύονται σε διατροφικές διαταραχές και πίστεψε με θα έχεις κάνει την αρχή για να βγεις από το φαύλο κύκλο που βιώνεις.
Καλή επιτυχία και εύχομαι να γράψεις νέα σου σύντομα... μην χαθείς εεε; :starhit::starhit:

----------


## adem9438

χαχαχα ναι ετσι με λεει η γιαγια μου...να εισαι καλα παντως...ολοι προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο...

----------


## aiglh!

σε καταλαβαινω απόλυτα, εχω περασει ανορεξια στα 15 μου, μετα βουλιμια μετα παλι ανορεξια παλι βουλιμια και στο τελος ανορεξια ώσπου και εγω από εξαντλητικη διαιτα πριν 2 χρόνια και καλοκαιρι παραλίγο να πάθω εμφραγμα μυοκαρδιου...
εγω η αλήθεια ειναι οτι επειδη ειδα το χαρο μετα ματια μου ειπα να βαλω μυαλο και εκτοτε τρωω παντα οσο μπορω πιο σωστα αλλά τα παντα και δεν κανω διαιτα! το παθημα μου γινε μαθημα!
πιστευω δεν υπάρχει λόγος ν παιθανουμε για το φαγητο, γιατι να μαστε αδυνατες και τελειες ποιος ο λογος? να μας τρωει η μοναξιά και το τι θα φαμε? γιατι να μην ηρεμήσουμε λίγο και να δουμε οτι η ζωή εχει και άλλα πραγματα περα από το φαγητο και το αν εισαι αδύνατη?
δεν σου λεω πτι εγω δε σκεφτομαι το φαγητο και εγω προσεχω οσο μπορω χωρις εμμονες ομως και ετσι και φαω παραπανω τρελενομαι αλλά πλεον το κοντρολαρω δν οδηγουμε σε καταστροφικες συμπεριφορες!
παλεψε το εισαι νεα κοπέλα!μονη σου θα το παλεψεις δεν μπορει κανεις να σε βοηθησει αν πραγματικα δεν το θες
και σε διατροφολογο να πας θελει δική σου προσπαθεια και πιγμη και σε ψυχολογο και σε ολα, στο λεω γιατι εχω παει απειρες φορες και απο τα 15 μου. εγω το ξεπερασα οταν τους ειχα σταματησει ολους αυτους

----------


## sweetOctober

το μυαλο ειναι το μονο πραγμα, μετα απο την καρδια σου, που δε σταματα να δουλευει, που θα το κουβαλας μια ζωη μεσα σου και δε θα μπορεις να του κρυφτεις. Το μυαλο μας ειναι η κολαση και ο παραδεισος μας.

----------


## billgate

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by billgate_
> Θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα της ανορεξίας είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρό και κυρίως επικίνδυνο για την υγεία σου ακόμη και για την ίδια σου τη ζωή. Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που έχεις δύο γονείς να σε υπεραγαπάνε και θα μπορέσουν, αν τους το επιτρέψεις, να σε βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ. Από τι καταλαβαίνω μένεις μαζί τους και αν όντως ισχύει αυτό, αν και σε αυτή τη φάση σε καταπιέζει είμαι σίγουρη γιατί πρέπει να τους κρύβεσαι, είναι μεγάλο ατού για να μπορέσεις να ξεπεράσεις την ανορεξία σου.
> 
> ______________
> Nawaz


Δυστυχώς είναι παλιό το topic και μάλλον δεν θα δει την απάντησης σου.. Ελπίζω να το ξεπέρασε!

----------


## Mak

eleni1986, το μέλος billgate είναι από αυτά που αντιγράφουν απλά λόγια άλλων με copy paste, τύπου spam ας πουμε και πρέπει να τρώνε report(όπως κάνω κάθε φορά που το παρατηρώ το φαινόμενο). Κάπως λέγονται αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως. Τώρα αντέγραψε τα μέρος των λόγων της Eli που είχε απαντήσει τότε στη φίλη mariamar.

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Mak_
> eleni1986, το μέλος billgate είναι από αυτά που αντιγράφουν απλά λόγια άλλων με copy paste, τύπου spam ας πουμε και πρέπει να τρώνε report(όπως κάνω κάθε φορά που το παρατηρώ το φαινόμενο). Κάπως λέγονται αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως. Τώρα αντέγραψε τα μέρος των λόγων της Eli που είχε απαντήσει τότε στη φίλη mariamar.


Και γιατί να το κάνουν αυτό;;

----------


## Mak

στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν διάφοροι, spammers, trolls, etc , φαντάζομαι ότι και αυτή η τακτική κάτι εξυπηρετεί για αυτούς. Ας μας ενημερώσει κάποιος πιο σχετικός. Πάντως δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που εμφανίζεται το φαινόμενο.

----------


## Mak

άντε πάλι spammer, ρίξτε ρε παιδιά κανένα report σε αυτόν τον billgate να πάει στα τσακίδια.

----------

